# Can't hit irons off fairway



## alex57834 (Oct 8, 2012)

So at my local club there is a net sort of thing with a grass mimic thing on the ground. I feel as I can hit most shots on it quite nicely but feel like it is quite unrealistic. I tried lot's of shots on the golf 
course and about 15% topped 75% hit low ball flight (thin) 10% fat taking a massive chunk of ground. Not even one good shot. I tried to put my shoulders to the left as-well as my hips to try and go down on the ball but it doesn't work. That Can't hit irons thread doesn't help me and I'm 12.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 8, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			So at my local club there is a net sort of thing with a grass mimic thing on the ground. I feel as I can hit most shots on it quite nicely but feel like it is quite unrealistic. I tried lot's of shots on the golf 
course and about 15% topped 75% hit low ball flight (thin) 10% fat taking a massive chunk of ground. Not even one good shot. I tried to put my shoulders to the left as-well as my hips to try and go down on the ball but it doesn't work. That Can't hit irons thread doesn't help me and I'm 12.
		
Click to expand...

15% +75%+10% = 100% DUFFS. Sounds like you would be well off getting a Lesson.


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like posture and too much movement in lower body etc

Slow down and take gentle 3/4 swings trying hard to keep stable and do not try to watch ball after you hit it

The only reasons you are hitting thin / fat is the club face has moved up or down compared to address and this must be posture or sway etc.

Good luck


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 8, 2012)

So keep lower body still until you go into the finishing pose?


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 8, 2012)

No you turn the lower body without any up, down or left / right excessive movements ( there is a small move back and forwards )


----------



## alex57834 (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you suggest a video to let me get the right stroke for irons on a fairway


----------



## drutz (Oct 9, 2012)

There are many videos but as Sydney said I think you would benefit more from a lesson than watching a video as you can watch all the videos in the world but it doesn't mean you but what's in the viseos into your swing. Having a pro there to help you along the way will sort this out much quicker.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure it will come, when i started playing i hated being on the fairway as i always duffed it. As i got better so did that part of my game.

I would suggest lessons.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 9, 2012)

You may be flipping your wrists at the ball to try and get it into the air, you may also be hanging back on your right foot and not shifting your weight.

Try to focus on the loft of the club getting the ball into the air and your job is to hit downwards and not try to help it up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2012)

Without being able to see your swing, the only sensible option is to get yourself booked in for a lesson. It could be a million and one things causing the problem. One fault can have many different causes.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 10, 2012)

Have a lesson with a Pro if you can afford it, if not then take a look the attached video.  Everything you say points to you flipping your wrists at the ball, its something most beginners do:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtWw_5e5Dps&feature=related


----------

